# Revision cmc arthroplasty



## moodymom (Mar 8, 2013)

PROCEDURE PERFORMED: 
REVISION ARTHROPLASTY OF CMC JOINT, RT THUMB, WITH REMOVAL OF INTERPOSITIONAL IMPLANT AT THE BASE OF THE THUMB METACARPAL.
 REVISION CMC ARTHROPLASTY USING THE FLEXOR CARPI RADIALIS TENDON AND A SLIP OF THE ABDUCTOR POLLICIS LONGUS TENDON.
 NOT SURE IF I SHOULD CODE 25447,25310,20680 OR 25449,25310!! 
ANY ADVISE WOULD BE MOST HELPFUL


----------



## monica03 (Mar 11, 2013)

moodymom said:


> PROCEDURE PERFORMED:
> REVISION ARTHROPLASTY OF CMC JOINT, RT THUMB, WITH REMOVAL OF INTERPOSITIONAL IMPLANT AT THE BASE OF THE THUMB METACARPAL.
> REVISION CMC ARTHROPLASTY USING THE FLEXOR CARPI RADIALIS TENDON AND A SLIP OF THE ABDUCTOR POLLICIS LONGUS TENDON.
> NOT SURE IF I SHOULD CODE 25447,25310,20680 OR 25449,25310!!
> ANY ADVISE WOULD BE MOST HELPFUL



I would use 25447,25310,20680.


----------



## Nat (Mar 12, 2013)

25449 is most appropriate.    Your hardware removal would be included.   Also, look in the 26480 area for your tendon.


----------



## moodymom (Mar 14, 2013)

I REALLY DO APPRECIATE THE FEEDBACK!! HOWEVER THE ADVISE IS CONFLICTING...AND THATS MY PROBLEM..I CANT DECIDE. ANY OTHER OPINIONS? ANYWHERE I CAN FIND WRITTEN DOCUMENTATION??
THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR HELP AND YOUR TIME


----------

